# Airbrush Makeup



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hello All! I was wondering if anyone has any tips on getting into airbrush make up for Halloween. I really would like some advice on the best makeup brand to buy and the best airbrush for the job. I don't want to spend a fortune because it will be used only for Halloween but this year I want more detailed makeup than I can get from regular greasepaint. I don't want to cheap out either, but I am clueless on where to start. I did order the book _Special Makeup Effects for Stage and Screen: Making and Applying Prosthetics_ by Todd Debreceni, but it hasn't arrived yet. Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Are you planning on running the airbrush with a can of compressed air, or from a compressor? 

Don't know how humid it is in North Carolina, but if you're going to use a compressor keep an eye out for moisture buildup in the air hose. Shouldn't be a problem with canned air. 

Here in Delaware, I have a problem with condensation in the air hose. The vapor trap on the compressor just doesn't get it all. Because the air is still warm as it enters the hose and cools as it travels through the hose. I had to add a second, small trap at the brush end of the air hose.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Great pick on that book! It is fairly advanced, showing new techniques and artists. 
Sorry ouizul1 I have to disagree with you on the canned air. You have to be very careful using that stuff in a number of ways. Never invert or move the can while painting, or you will get a blast of freezing air shoot out of your brush and into your face. If you use it for any length of time the can will get super cold and frosty and potentially run out unless you bought a bunch of extra cans . It is designed for paint little models and props not makeups. If you want don't want to go with a compressor you can just get a air tank and get that filled up.

Hope all this helps. What design are you trying to achieve? If you have any more questions just ask.

As far as what type of makeup to use I prefer the alcohol activated products, just watch around the eyes.
http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&sourc...sg=AFQjCNHExsDEKfH8c-g8hd15knEaLEXcCg&cad=rja
Both of these links are for companies that make small portable airbrush compressors I have one for my makeup kit that also runs off a battery pack.
http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&sourc...sg=AFQjCNEbqzRHJn2-g5IE0b0lSRIXQwYrDQ&cad=rja

http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&sourc...sg=AFQjCNG5l8a7ZO2Oeej0I4lr84hO0j97EQ&cad=rja

I am a makeup artist and have been airbrushing for almost twenty years I love Iwata's double action and the single action Passache brushes.
http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&sourc...sg=AFQjCNESxBWOttFGEb9AFBfWV7S5z1kj2Q&cad=rja

http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&sourc...sg=AFQjCNETzuHrOM4XLXmj4Y2K7JWDDz_0rQ&cad=rja

I recently bought a silent aire compressor and like it.
http://www.silentaire.com/silentaire/scorpion.asp


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

I have no idea, but from what I've read about it on the internet, I was thinking of using a small compressor. I just don't want to buy something that is not suited for applying make up. I have about 15 people coming over for Halloween night to help "scare and terrify" the neighborhood and I was hoping to get some better makeup for the scare crew, rather than the self applied grease paint variety. I've watched a couple of videos that showed makeup artists airbrushing full bodies, but they did not mention the best make up to use, the best equipment, etc. I was hoping Haunt Forum could help since these are the scariest and smartest folks I know of.  It is HUMID in NC but of course I always cross my fingers for a chilly night. Sadly, most times it feels like August instead of October, but I will take Halloween any way I can get it! Any suggestions from anyone would be much appreciated as far as the best makeup brand and size/type of compressor to buy. :jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Undeadvoodoomonkey said:


> Great pick on that book! It is fairly advanced, showing new techniques and artists.
> Hope all this helps. What design are you trying to achieve? If you have any more questions just ask.
> I am a makeup artist and have been airbrushing for almost twenty years I love Iwata's double action and the single action Passache brushes.
> I recently bought a silent aire compressor and like it.
> http://www.silentaire.com/silentaire/scorpion.asp


 Thanks so much! Those are some great websites. I guess I have to buckle down and just do the research, but from what I have read I think the alcohol based makeup is what I want to try. I have been painting canvas all my life, but not people, other than the makeup I do for Halloween. I have been making props and Halloween projects for the past 15 years so I know about corpsing and making props look realistic and creepy. I guess the look I am going for is a graveyard, "Thriller" type look. I know at least 6 of the people are going to be zombies, including me. I just want something other than the oily greasepaint that I have used in the past. Even powdering down the grease paint doesn't match the look of the airbrushing I've seen. Since you have been airbrushing, which technique do you prefer?:jol:

.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Pumpkin5-
I have a word document from an airbrush make up class that I did a few years back- Haunters digest posted it here-

http://www.hauntersdigest.com/2010/...es-from-stiltbeast-studios-owner-allen-hopps/

I also sell an airbrush make up DVD set that many have found helpful. I can help answer any questions also.
http://www.stiltbeaststudios.com/About.html its a two disk set and a great resource.

My photo bucket account has alot of airbrush make up pics on it also and could be a good visual reference.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

*Thanks Allen H!*

:jol: Hey thanks so much for the information. I am on my laptop this weekend but when I get back to the office on Monday I will print hard copies of the word documents so that I can peruse at leisure. I am a "practice as you go" kind of girl so like following any good recipe, I like to have the instructions! I really do appreciate your help since you seem to have a lot of knowledge on the subject. The DVDs would probably help me a lot, so I will check into purchasing it. :jol: Thanks for your time!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

voodoomonkey, I was actually only talking about the humidity issue when I referenced the canned air. All you said about the canned stuff is why I gave up on it...never finished the first can, in fact.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Ah, gotcha. That makes more sense. I was only concerned because I've tried it in the past and came very close to having a bad experience and just wanted to make sure it didn't happen to anyone here. Paint on!


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Great info on your link Allen! Just checked them out. As far as acrylics on the skin go I like Badger by far.


----------

